# An Experiment



## Susan Mulno

As you regulars know, I have just started to dabble in painting. This is my first try at water color, I used differing techniques, i.e. sponges, wet on wet, wet on dry and I don't remember what else.

I did this a few weeks ago and wasn't sure I wanted to share it but realized I will not learn if I don't let trained eyes advise me.

So, hints, tips, general critique, let me know what went right and what went wrong.

(Outside of the blaring example of the right branch is far too huge to be so short.)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ErnstG

Für einen ersten Versuch ist es eine hervorragende Arbeit!
Machen Sie keine zu großen Tonwert-Sprünge innerhalb des Laubes 
und lassen Sie mehr Äste und Zweige sichtbar - mit Schatten.
Sie sind auf dem richtigen Weg!

For a first attempt, it is an excellent work!
Do not make too big tone value jumps within the leaves and let more 
branches and twigs visible - with shadow.
You are on the right track!

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno

Vielen dank Ernst! I am in awe of your work! and appreciate your advice.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I would agree with Ernst.. this is a wonderful piece. Only thing I would look at is contrast.. don't be afraid of contrast.. or your work will tend to become flat. But this is awesome!

D


----------



## TerryCurley

_"Outside of the blaring example of the right branch is far too huge to be so short.)"
_
I think the picture is magnificent Susan, especially for a first try, and I don't see a problem with that right lower branch. Often when a branch is cut off it grows foliage around it where it's cut and has that effect of a short thicker limb. I love the breeziness of a the tree and the layer effect of the foliage. I think it's a great job.

My suggestion would be to make the sky a little more diverse, it currently looks like the clouds are replicas with only slight differences and I think more difference in sizes and densities would give the sky more realism.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you David and Terry, I am getting some good advice here. 

I was actually quite disappointed with this when I first did it but my husband kept telling me, "It's better than you think". Maybe he was right?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Yes.. he was definitely right!

D


----------



## ErnstG

Men are always right!

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley

Laughing out Loud Ernst....Men think they are always right and sometimes us women let them keep thinking it.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I will have to tell my husband you guys said he was right, it will make his day! He doesn't here it very often, (though he believes it a lot!) Looks like a common malady. Hehehehe!


----------



## Oregon Artist

Looks a lot better than my first trees don't be afraid to experiment it's only some paint and paper a few dollars worth. if you paint 99 crummy paintings but 1 great one you are successful and the 99 was good practice. Try wet on wet for the sky and let the clouds flow!


----------



## ErnstG

*I was actually quite disappointed with this when I first did it but my husband 
kept telling me, "It's better than you think". Maybe he was right?*

Vielleicht eine Erbkrankheit?
Die armen Kerle müssen damit leben und Frauen müssen das verstehen!
In Bayern gibt es dazu eine gesetzliche Regelung:
§1 der Mann hat immer recht
§2 hat ausnahmsweise die Frau recht, tritt automatisch §1 in Kraft

Perhaps a hereditary disease?
The poor guys have to live with it and women need to understand the!
In Bavaria there is a legal regulation to:
§1 of the man is always right
§2 has an exception, the women's rights, automatically enters into force §1

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley

You are so Funny Ernst.


----------



## leighann

We are always our worst critic. At least that is what the hubby says. I am dying to play with my watercolors, but am so chicken. I've used the pencils for Mandalas and such, but I guess I just need to suck it up and pick up a brush.  
I think the painting is great. Better than what I will probably produce the first try.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

See.. it's exactly the opposite here in the states Ernst.. 

#1 - The WOMAN is *ALWAYS *right.. 
#2 - If the woman is wrong.. refer to rule number 1

Here at the house I *ALWAYS *get the last word with my wife.. Usually it's 






Yes Ma'am!

D


----------



## TerryCurley

You are a wise man David.


----------



## ConstanceS

Its beautiful, though some of the tree leaves seem to be "floating" a little bit. Still a very beautiful painting. Truely something to be proud of.

Constance Salles


----------

